# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Steken in linker borststreek

## FloortjeNL

:Frown:   :Confused: 

Hoi,

Ik ben een jonge meid en heb al een tijdje dit probleem : 

Een goede maand geleden kreeg ik af en toe steken aan de linkerkant rond mijn borststreek.

Sinds een week heb ik die steken voordurend, ook als ik naar tv kijk krijg ik die steken.

Als ik een poosje stil heb gezetten en ik sta recht krijg ik die steken ook.

Ik ga 2 maal per week zwemmen en tijdens het zwemmen krijg ik die steken, ik loop ook 3 maal per week dan krijg ik die steken niet.

Als ik naar school fiets krijg ik die steken ook niet.

Wanneer ik diep inadem krijg ik ook een steek, ook bij het niezen.

Mijn een lust is ook sterk verminderd, ik heb haast geen honger meer.
Ik heb het vaak koud en ben vlugger vermoeid.

Ik weet echt niet wat het zou kunnen zijn.
Ik weet wel dat het niets met het hart te maken heeft want dan moet je steken voelen in het midden van je borststreek.
De steken trekken ook niet door naar andere plaatsen, het blijft zich rond mijn linker borst bevinden.

Heeft er iemand een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn ?

Alvast bedankt 
Een meid uit NL

----------


## Agnes574

Meestal komen die steken door een probleem met je maag .....
Als je je er zorgen over blijft maken kan een bezoekje aan de huisarts géén kwaad volgens mij!

Sterkte en succes!

----------


## Sefi

Dit klinkt mij bekend in de oren.
Toevallig ben ik gisteren nog naar de chiropractor geweest om mijn wervels te laten corrigeren.
Meestal komt dit doordat de rib-wervel-gewrichtjes niet goed zitten. Een chiropractor of manueel therapeut zou dit moeten kunnen verhelpen.

Het is logisch dat je steken tijdens het zwemmen krijgt, omdat je dan je armen gebruikt en die staan met je bovenrugwervels in verbinding en waarschijnlijk voel je het met op de buik zwemmen meer (je bovenrug wordt dan meer gestrekt) dan bij rugzwemmen.
Ook met zitten is het logisch dat je de steken krijgt.
Als je diep ademhaalt dan zetten je ribben uit en dan krijg je dus ook steken.

Het komt er eigenlijk op neer dat je 'vast zit' in de bovenrug. Hierdoor heb je het sneller koud, doordat de doorbloeding ook verminderd is.
En vermoeidheid hoort hier ook bij.

In principe pas je geheel in het plaatje en ik zou je dan ook echt willen aanraden om een manueel therapeut of chiropractor te bezoeken. Vind je dat wat eng, dan kan een gewone fysiotherapeut je ook helpen. Meestal duurt het dan wat langer voordat je verlichting krijg.

Sterkte en beterschap!

----------


## Sefi

O ja... en nog even voor de duidelijkheid...
Je denkt misschien wat heeft de bovenrug nu met die steken op m'n borst te maken?
De pijn straalt namelijk naar de voorkant, dus je voelt de steken op de borst. Ribben lopen tenslotte helemaal rond en wervels zitten weer met gewrichtjes aan ribben verbonden.

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Sefi voor deze nuttige info ... daar kan het probleem idd ook liggen!!

----------


## FloortjeNL

Dank je iedereen !!

Ik heb vrijdag gebeld naar de dokter & kon pas maandag gaan.

Te hopen dat het niet te slecht nieuws is morgen.

Groeten Floortje

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes!!

Laat je even weten hoe het gegaan is??

Ag Xx

----------


## FloortjeNL

Hoi iedereen,

Ik zit met een ontstoken speerweefsel.
Als ik de pijn terug hevig voel, gaat de dokter verder onderzoeken aan mijn schouder.

Groetjes
Floortje uit NL

----------


## Sefi

Denkt de dokter aan Tietze?
Ontstoken spierweefsel is een wat vage uitdrukking namelijk.
Houdt het maar in de gaten hoe het verloopt in ieder geval en als het niet overgaat weer terug en wellicht naar de fysio.

----------


## FloortjeNL

Hoi, 

Neen de dokter heeft er niets van gezegd.
Hij kan daar ook niets aandoen, enkel rusten helpt.
Maar als het terug komt gaat hij verder onderzoeken aan mijn schouder, omdat hij het raar vond dat ik ook pijn had vanboven aan mijn schouder.

Maar voor het moment gaat het goed.
Te hopen dat de pijn niet terug komt.

Groetjes
Floortje

----------

